# Medical forms for driving license exchange



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Hi,

Does anyone know whether these forms are available at the doctor's surgery or will I have to go to the IMT for them?


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Naaling (Apr 9, 2015)

nt1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know whether these forms are available at the doctor's surgery or will I have to go to the IMT for them?
> 
> ...


Here is the form for a normal drivers license.

http://www.imtt.pt/sites/IMTT/Portu...ocuments/Anexo II - Modelo_Atestado_final.pdf


----------



## nt1 (Jul 18, 2016)

Thank you for that Naaling.


----------

